# butts over briskets and more



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking good !

Freezer run empty?


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking good Brian!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking very good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 18, 2006)

Your off to a good start Brian!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 18, 2006)

nice start Brian!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking good...U going to try the Trigg method with that chicken...


----------



## Griff (Nov 18, 2006)

Folks are going to be eatin' good at your house. By the way,  really like your avatar.

Griff


----------



## Unity (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll bet by now it's smelling real good out there on the flanks of the Blue Ridge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John  8)


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2006)

Do look good. Now give us some hints on the contents of the glass jugs.  Is that drinking hooch or some kinda top secret marinate etc. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I was wonderin the same thing.....maybe Bigwheel's been in the glass hooch a bit himself today....bit early dontcha thing BW?????


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2006)

Ahhh ok. I am so ashamed.  Guess it was the distance of the shot or whutever but them WSM's appeared to this end to be gallon jugs of some dark liquid.  So sorry...   Now what is some of that secret stuff you was mumbling about? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 18, 2006)

Time to eat yet? I am getting hungry!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's bourbon, Brian!!! 

Food looks good...Fire and freinds is always a good time!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

Okay, I have gone through this thread twice and still dont see any finished pics.  Brian, you got some splaining to do!  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow Brian, that looks fantastic!!!  Great job on the food and the bottle!  Your liver is hating you today!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice lookin grub.....bourbon, whiskey, same thing, isin't it??  :?:


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice looking grub Bri


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 19, 2006)

Great looking grub Brian! Nice job on the bottle also!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":38981xrn]Great looking grub Brian! *Nice job on the bottle also!*


i can't take full credit for that, i had 3 helpers.[/quote:38981xrn]

Blame them :!:


----------



## Finney (Nov 19, 2006)

Good looking cook, Brian.  Hit that bottle pretty hard.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 19, 2006)

Food looks real good Brian.  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks good.

What else?? What else???


----------



## Griff (Nov 19, 2006)

Brian

Really glade to see that salmon was a *genuine* sockeye and not one of those farmed fish.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Brian
> 
> Really glade to see that salmon was a *genuine* sockeye and not one of those farmed fish.
> 
> Griff


Dem Sockeyes cost so much though Griff 

Looks good Bri


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch Bri


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 20, 2006)

That's my kind of fishing!


----------

